# 107's came in!



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Finally, took 3 months at my local office store. Liking em so far


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

wow! thats enough for a while!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

they were 6.47 a box, too! i don't know why they were labeled at 11 something


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Your set for awhile! Look forward to hearing how you make out with them.


----------



## Litebow (Dec 17, 2011)

I really like #107s. First set I made was to long and it shot real slow. I shortened them up a couple inches and it made a big difference.

Dave


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thats ... a lot of band sets


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

thats alot of shooting watch out for dry rot maybe sterling different than sparco rubber bands im using plus dont wast time on alliance pale crept 107s there junk


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

crapshot said:


> thats alot of shooting watch out for dry rot maybe sterling different than sparco rubber bands im using plus dont wast time on alliance pale crept 107s there junk


i got em in a sealed ammo can with all my theraband, creeps, tube and my latex pants for the weekends. all snuggling with a handful of dessicant packs to keep it nice n dry.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Anyone kno the Average band count per box?

ok I can see in the pic appx 50 lol


----------

